# Game Thread, Bulls vs Bucks, Bradley Center, Nov 3, 7:30 pm WGN(local)



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place your bets!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: 11/03: Bulls at Bucks*

I'm scared this time. I lost half of my little stash last time I bet for the Bulls. They can't go 0 - 3, can they? I'm going to be adventurous but I can't afford to risk as much as last time.

Go BULLS!


EDIT: Damn, King Joseus put 50M on the Bulls. I guess when you're damn near a billionaire you can do that. LOL


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE id=statsAtaGlance cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=460 border=0><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD width=100> </TD><TD width=156></TD><TD width=156></TD></TR><!--	 Notes |  Notes
--><TR><TD>*Team Notes:*</TD><TD align=middle>Notes</TD><TD align=middle>Notes</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Team Rosters:*</TD><TD align=middle>Roster</TD><TD align=middle>Roster</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Record:*</TD><TD align=middle>49 - 33 (.598)</TD><TD align=middle>28 - 54 (.341)</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Standings:*</TD><TD align=middle>Third, Central</TD><TD align=middle>Fifth, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD>*At Home:*</TD><TD align=middle>31 - 10</TD><TD align=middle>18 - 23</TD></TR><TR><TD>*On Road:*</TD><TD align=middle>18 - 23</TD><TD align=middle>10 - 31</TD></TR><TR><TD class=dashed>*Streak:*</TD><TD class=dashed align=middle>L 1</TD><TD class=dashed align=middle>L 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>98.8</TD><TD align=middle>99.7</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP PPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>93.8</TD><TD align=middle>104.0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.457</TD><TD align=middle>.465</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP FG%:*</TD><TD align=middle>.435</TD><TD align=middle>.480</TD></TR><TR><TD>*RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>43.7</TD><TD align=middle>39.2</TD></TR><TR><TD>*OPP RPG:*</TD><TD align=middle>40.9</TD><TD align=middle>43.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> 

The Chicago Bulls have gotten off to slow starts each of the last three seasons and still made the playoffs, so there isn't a major concern yet. However, for a team that has championship aspirations, they would probably like to get their first win of the 2007-08 season in the books as soon as possible. 
The struggling Bulls (0-2) look to get on track Saturday when they visit the stumbling Milwaukee Bucks, who are trying to avoid their worst start in 31 years. 
Chicago is considered one of the favorites to contend for the Eastern Conference crown after returning the core group of players that lost to Detroit in the second round of the playoffs last season. 
The Bulls haven't looked too sharp, though, as they lost to Philadelphia 96-85 in Friday's home opener after falling to New Jersey 112-103 in overtime on Wednesday. Chicago made just 33-of-86 shots against the 76ers and is shooting 39 percent from the floor this season. 
"We're not playing the Chicago Bulls' way,'' said Andres Nocioni, who scored 15 points on Friday. "I don't know why. We practice really, really well. I think it's probably with the mind. We need to focus and try to play the way we play every year.'' 
Though the Bulls have made the playoffs each of the past three seasons, they've gotten off to some dismal starts. Last season, they won just three of their first 12 games, and in 2005-06 they won three of their first eight. In 2004-05, Chicago matched the 1967-68 franchise record with nine straight losses before rallying to reach the postseason. 
The Bulls try to get their first win against the Bucks, against whom they went 4-0 last season to sweep the season series for the first time since 1997-98. 
Ben Gordon scored a career-high 48 points in the Bulls' 126-121 overtime win at the Bradley Center on March 4, and averaged 30.8 points in four games against Milwaukee last season, his highest against any East opponent. 
Gordon led Chicago with 25 points on Friday after scoring a team-high 27 points in the season opener. 
Luol Deng had only 10 points on 4-of-12 shooting against the 76ers, but averaged 23.0 on 19-of-31 shooting in two games last season in Milwaukee. 
The Bucks (0-2) hope to get things turned around at the Bradley Center, where they've won their last four home openers. 
Milwaukee lost to Charlotte 102-99 on Friday after dropping Wednesday's season opener to Orlando 102-83. The Bucks have also opened 0-2 in 2002-03 and in 2000-01, but have not started a season with three straight losses since dropping a franchise record five in a row in 1976-77. 
"We are playing really hard this year," said Michael Redd, who scored 17 of his 21 points in the first half on Friday. "We are trying to take pride in our defense this year. Last year, we really struggled defensively." 
Redd scored 52 points in the loss to the Bulls in March, and his 38.0 points per game against Chicago last season was his highest against any opponent in 2006-07. 
Yi Jianlian, the No. 6 pick in the draft, was held to two points and four rebounds and didn't play in the fourth quarter against the Bobcats because of foul trouble. Yi fouled out in his debut Wednesday after getting nine points and three rebounds in 25 minutes. 
http://www.nba.com/games/20071103/CHIMIL/preview.html

This is the game where one team will break their losing streak.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This needs to be merged into the vbookie thread.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I think the Bulls will get the win in this one.

94-87


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Too bad I bet all my points on the last two games. This is a sure win (as long as another big man besides Tyrus plays decent.)


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

narek said:


> This is the game where one team will break their losing streak.


I'm just hoping that team is us!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

I expect the 'breakout' talks to chatter if TT has another oustanding effort tonight (which i think he will).


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

NBA League pass broadband anyone plz?


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

This is a game where the bulls really need to start bringing some defense. Michael Redd has a history of really burning us. They're reasonably big on the wings so Hinrich is probably going to have to do a pretty big job. Mo Williams has the capacity to really hurt Gordon so I wouldnt be surprised if Duhon gets some significant time again for his D if Gordon doesn't tear them apart up the other end which he did for one memorable evening last season. Hopefully Tyrus can realy take it to Yi and have another big game. But more importantly lets hope he doesnt need to have a big game for us to be in a winning position, Hinrich and Deng need to make up for last night, as does Wallace playing on Bogut. If Deng doesn't pull his weight on offense I'd give him a crack at Redd so at least we can make use of his length on defense.

Bucks to win by 10+ Redd to score 30+, Mo Williams 20+
Prove me wrong boys, for the love of god, prove me wrong


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bulls better win i hate losing money on vbookie events :upset:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yeah if somebody sniffs the league pass url.
post it asap, would be much apprecitated.

sausageking maybe?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/0DHqrX5UR5cXWmkPo8giBBvL2bF0bQVa6CkL!RFzBOwCo9*jtJtgkF5YIIBcCC88PGEZXDQ5Um8m3kHpIDMm2ZqXy*7Vg0asHwSgsSOfCrRhOuueOs3qs!*5rzhDwgHP?e=.asx

Try that for the stream...

Or: http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9922/500_nba-league_pass_milwaukee_051201.asx


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

KING!!!!!!!!!!

thanks

working link is 

http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia-live/nba/9922/500_nba-league_pass_milwaukee_051201.asx


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

that intro music is cool, does anyone name/artist?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ha, nice little entryway for the Bucks players. Nice little dance moves by the Bucks bench scrub behind the little curtain.

Terrible.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> that intro music is cool, does anyone name/artist?


Party Like A Rockstar by Shop Boyz


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

did the bulls make a whole roster intro for opening night yesterday too?


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Violet! Miz hates this chick! (ps where's miz?)


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

King Joseus said:


> Party Like A Rockstar by Shop Boyz



thanks KJ


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

4-2 Bulls early, 4 for Kirk


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich gets his first foul off the ball on offense. Oy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:lol: at the guy clearly saying "bull****" about the offensive foul call on Mo Williams...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

5 TO for the Bulls through six minutes.

EDIT: Make that 6.

Hinrich gets his 2nd foul with 5:52 left in the 1st.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Violet is on a roll.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Thabo!!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

redd and bell are nailing every shot


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo drives, gets fouled, and hits both FTs.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

are u kidding me???

foul or to on every possession


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich/Gordon/Deng 2 PF apiece.

20-19 Bucks after one.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

great block by tY
and the buzzer from waayy half court, but it doesnt count


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

-Thabo DEFINATLY has the ball handling skills to handle the PG position
He's STILL looking way more confident and fluent when he drives and just the way he hands himself on the court. (Minus those retarded outlet passes against the Nets)

-The refs give Kirk NO respect what so ever. Even still, Kirk needs to stop complaining so much.

-LOL @ Tyrus sweeping hook shot...I like the thought and the effort...He's seeming more composed.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

anorexorcist said:


> Violet! Miz hates this chick! (ps where's miz?)


Good question..0-2 on the season and no miz or TB #1, we're gonna need to bump the Season Is A Wash thread soon.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Just want to remind everyone, here is the start to the 90-91 Championship season.

Nov 2 Phi 116-124 L
Nov 3 @ Was 102-103 L
Nov 6 Bos 108-110 L

Let's not panic if we lose. Yet.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bucks coach is cursing after every foul they get, lol


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

yo anyone else streaming the game online,if so how to get it to keep up with the action my cpu is so far behind everything.Does anyone know how to help me or know what i'm talking about.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

And are we looking better then last night or the bucks just that much worse or which is can anyone thus far tell.I missed lasts night game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ballerkingn said:


> yo anyone else streaming the game online,if so how to get it to keep up with the action my cpu is so far behind everything.Does anyone know how to help me or know what i'm talking about.


I was having the same problem, got mad about it, and turned it off and went with the boring ol' HTML box score instead.

35-32 Bulls at the half and now, sadly, I've got a prior engagement I've got to get to. Hopefully the Bulls pick up the win in this one - it looks like I overshot our offensive output for this one by quite a bit, though...


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

bucks cam eback, after bulls missed couple of shots and stupid to's

35-32 at half time....yikes

phx drops 32/35 in a quarter...


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Bucks got back by getting free throws. It's amazing that Michael Redd can bump a player or reach in and nothing is called, yet Kirk or our guards do the same and the whistle is blown?


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Scott Williams is annoying...


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Chicago is putting on a defensive clinic.

Unfortunately, so is Milwaukee.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Is there a mandate from the NBA that the Bulls are not allowed to get any calls go their way unless it's blatant?

Anything questionable on the other end is a foul.

Hinrich is playing horrible so far this seaon, Bucks players have been left wide open all night and are now finally hitting shots.

The only bright spot so far is Trus.

All the other so called 'vets' are turing it over, missing wide-open shots, and making horrible decisions.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Once again Yi is left wide open. He's now made like 3 or 4 straight shots, not including the block by Tyrus.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyrus is just a walking offensive foul.
Some bogus calls on Big Ben


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

You would think by now we would be able to get favorable calls but for some damn reason, the refs still always call it against us. No matter who we are playing, they are allowed to play aggressive, but if we do, it's a freaking foul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jib Meister (Sep 24, 2007)

Yi looks like the real deal. I wonder if he has a chance at the all rookie team.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

man we stink losing to the bucks n 6ers.I mean its not over but to score 37 points in a half and to already have lost to the 6ers should point to some time of red flag.I think thier will be no choice but to make a kobe deal soon.Or some type of change.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

What's wrong with Deng?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Deng has played like crap the past 2 games, he needs to get it going for us to be successful.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Is every player on the Bulls playing poorly so they don't get traded? 

Where is Deng, is he even in the game?

These three games, especially tonight reminds me of the Bulls of the early 2000's. Pretty good defense, no offense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

thank goodness for joe smith


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Joe Smith is playing really well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

every possession. Joe smith has been key.


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Last night the only player doing anything was Tyrus, tonight it's Joe Smith.

Everytime the Bulls start a run, it is quickly stopped by a foul and the Bucks on the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bulls are cold. one and done. and leaving everyone open for easy jumpers.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Why are the Bulls still taking jumpshots?! Attack the basket!


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

down 11 to the bucks of all teams.I thought this was the best team sense the jordan day's.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Right idea, Noch.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

They call so few calls on the Bucks, when they do, they are somehow SURPRISED!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

so Joe Smith made for 4 out of 4 jumpers and doesn't get a shot for the next 10 possessions.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

if i'm paxs i'm really pissed that A deng thinks he worth more then what i offered and didn't signed.And B that I couldn't get a kobe deal done,or a post threat again this summer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

these calls are horrible


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

that was a lucky possession. gordon trying to draw the foul but Deng there to clean up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Speaking of circus trip...

"There's a sucker born every minute" -- P.T. Barnum


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Bulls look like the are on the playground just jacking up shots, like playing horse. 

The only reason the Bulls are within 30 points is the Bucks stink. If they play like this against the Celtics they'll loose by 40.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Im really thinking that we should just blow up the team and build the team around Ben,and maybe keep tyrus and noah, at the 4,5 and let go of everyone else right now.And let gordan be like the A.I to the 6ers and see what happens.Will that ever happen no,but hay that just how i'm feeling.Oh and yes i wouldn't mind trading deng at all,for a vet to help gordan in the snerio


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd be pissed if with the group of guys being here for several years act like they're playing like this is their first years together. I'm pissed at the fact that these guys should be playing fluid basketball by now and they are playing basketball like rooks.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

what happened to the whole deng post up game.Why haven't we ever cleared out the side 4 him to just post up


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice hustle by Noc.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gordon bailed out with a foul. he was in nomans land


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Is it me or do they never call a foul on Michael Redd, is he that great of a defensive player that he never fouls?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's only a 7 point deficit, we can come back from it. Someone needs to get microwave hot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no more trading baskets
finally Kirk drives the lane


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

spongyfungy said:


> gordon bailed out with a foul. he was in nomans land


I wish referees wouldn't call those.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

terrible.This start has no excuse


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

gordon is out of control. he should not be taking it all the way like that.


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ben with another TO, way to go BG!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Walks, stepping out of bounds, bad passes. This team is playing like a bunch of rookies.

I am starting to believe what many others have said for years about theis team: 

That they only win with hustle and every coach in the league now knows that if you hustle against the Bulls you can beat them.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ugh.
I wish the boy was here.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ballerkingn said:


> man we stink losing to the bucks n 6ers.I mean its not over but to score 37 points in a half and to already have lost to the 6ers should point to some time of red flag.I think thier will be no choice but to make a kobe deal soon.Or some type of change.


If that is what it takes to get Kobe, I think Pax should do it. I'm thinking Pax is asking for too much and he may give in a little to just shake this team up.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

good job with the flop Kirk


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

Joe Smith HAD to hit that shot and the Bulls, as usual can't get a defensive rebound as The Bucks on on their 4th possesion.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk had the open lane but decides to dump to Joe Smith. Should have just taken the shot. It's not like Joe was wide open or anything.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bullies had their chances. I can't believe how open Kirk was. we got lucky getting the board and good find by Kirk to hit Noc with the wide open three again AND MISS


----------



## BeZerker2008 (Jun 29, 2006)

Ugh, Another loss like last year's team too little too late.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

wow 3 n 0 what the f.I'm lost and hurt and blame it again all on pax's. more so then the players.We have not direction and no post threat again is killing us,and why didnt he get certain things done to keep something like this from happeing.I.E make the trade for kobe,and sign ben and deng.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Kirk had the open lane but decides to dump to Joe Smith. Should have just taken the shot. It's not like Joe was wide open or anything.


He basically handed the ball to him, they were standing that close to one another.

Clutch time, we need a 3 and a 2. Who shoots? Hinrich (3-12, 0-5 3pt), WIDE OPEN, missed, we get the offensive board and find the hot hand Nocioni (4-13, 1-6 3pt) for the reload. Either they were due, or we chose really bad odds.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobekobe!kobe!
Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!


----------



## Orange Julius Irving (Jun 28, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> If that is what it takes to get Kobe, I think Pax should do it. I'm thinking Pax is asking for too much and he may give in a little to just shake this team up.



The way the Bulls are playing, the asking price for Kobe must be going up every day.

No one worth trading is showing anything worth being traded for. 

Gordon had a chance against NJ to be the hero and make a game winner, but blew it. Ben Wallace had an easy put-back to win it and he blew it.

Deng has been invisible, Kirk has been invisible.

Even when a team plays horrible, the superstars get theirs, not so with this team.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Fire Skiles..

Bring in Rick Carslile


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobekobe!kobe!
> Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
> Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
> Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!
> Kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!kobe!


He makes too much money. Think "Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!Coby!"


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Orange Julius Irving said:


> The way the Bulls are playing, the asking price for Kobe must be going up every day.
> 
> No one worth trading is showing anything worth being traded for.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's going up. I think whatever deal is on the table is there for Pax's taking.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Every businessman wants to negotiate from a position of power. Not of desperation.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

Why is Skiles dead set on playing 9 men every night? If the 9 players you got aren't playing well, throw someone else into the mix and see if that works.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Speechless....

Where's PowerWoofer when you NEED him? lol


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

This team looked better in pre-season :sadbanana:



> *AnaMayShun* Why is Skiles dead set on playing 9 men every night? If the 9 players you got aren't playing well, throw someone else into the mix and see if that works.


I agree , if the players out there aren't doing it, bring in someone off the bench. This isn't rocket science, Skiles.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW, the DNP CDs tonight were: Gray, Hawk, and Curry.

Or maybe Viktor is on the active roster instead of one of those three.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

WestHighHawk said:


> This team looked better in pre-season :sadbanana:


Yeah, that's cause the other teams weren't playing


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I was at the game through three quarters, and had to leave for various reasons. 

But someone, please shoot me now. The first half was reminiscent of a game a couple of years ago when Sweetney played center (Chandler was on the injured list), and the game when 4 or more minutes with no one scoring. In that game, Kirk opened the seconc half with a bang offensively and defensively, and the rest of the team caught up with him. It was like there were imposters out there tonight. Where are the real Kirk and Luol and Bens? 

And, as someone who also likes the Bucks, it's going to be a long season for them, with the consolation of watching Redd's offensive powress, and Yi develop. He's going to be the real deal.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, Ben Wallace now has 11 rebounds TOTAL in 3 games. About one rebound every 9 minutes..............

For all those who thought the headband would bring back the "old" Big Ben, think again...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

This is not at all what I wanted to see after getting back from a mediocre night of salsa dancing. Disappointment all around.

Blech.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never win another game.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Big Ben needs to sit down and fix himself. If he's hurt, he needs to sit and heal. If he's not hurt, he needs to sit and think about what he's doing wrong.

Joe Smith and Chris Duhon were the only two players on the Bull who had decent games. Maybe they should play more minutes?

This is the third game in a row that we have lost at the free-throw line. Though our fouls against are roughly even, our opponents are taken a LOT more free-throws. Are our guys that out of shape that they gwet beat on every play and have to foul ion the act of shooting EVERY time?

I believe too many of our players started believing their own hype this summer, and it's time for them to buckle down and start playing ball. For reals, y'all.

I'm thinking back to pre-season when we were playing all of those end of the bench guys and I'm thinking to myself: "Self, we should have taken pre-season seriously so that we wouldn't be having our butts kicked out here in the regular season."

This team is too good for this to continue, but it is getting frustrating that we consistently get off to horrible starts every season. Maybe Skiles needs to reconsider his pre-season regiment? 

I'll be pretty disappointed if we play like this in our next game and don't even give a look to Gray or Khryapa.

When will Noah be healthy?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

0 - 3, ya'wl can't be serious? I never thought I'd be saying this but, "Kobe, Kobe, Kobe"

We need something cause this ain't right!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think it's time to start Joe Smith and BG to come off the bench with Tyrus. Big Ben is not trying, he's got to be injured or something. Let Gray get some work in as well.


----------

